# We are in VEGAS



## suzanne (May 15, 2011)

This place is amazing. We arrived at 5 PM last night. I thought traffic was bad in SE Florida on I95, the traffic here made the I look like a ghost town. 

I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to all my TUG Family for your help in planning our trip. We took your advice, called ahead and requested upper floor in South Tower. So glad we did. We are on the 7th floor in 2 bedroom lockoff non smoking unnit. Our suite overlooks the Flamingo Pools and gardens. I am amazed at how quiet the unit is. We do not hear any noise from the pools or other units above or below or next door to us. The unit is very nice. huge jacuzi tubs in each bedroom. Our friends love having their own spa tub. Everything we could need is in the kitchen. 

I am still amazed at the mobs of people walking around last night on the Strip. My body is still on East Coast time, needs to adjust to Vegas time.:zzz: 

Thank you all again for your help. DH made the trip well. He got tired at the end of the day, but so far so good.

Suzanne


----------



## nightnurse613 (May 15, 2011)

Hey, first off you are IN VEGAS!!!  There's no time to adjust to the time difference.  You gotta hit those buffets and shows early (and often).  Secondly, if you got to Vegas at 5 p.m. you have to have known traffic was gonna be bad (interstate or LVB).  Of course, LVB is bad all the time - darn tourists! Not that you asked but, here's my tip - if you're near Koval Avenue - look for Ellis Island - they have a steak special, it's not on the menu and I think it's about $8 now - but it usually is a pretty good meal at a good price. It used to include a drink???  If you are a Harrahs/Caesar Rewards Member and have the Buffet pass then ignore that tip - go to Paris!  Have fun and remember what goes on in Vegas stays in Vegas (mostly your money!!):whoopie:


----------



## tompalm (May 15, 2011)

They have an owner's meeting every Monday morning and even if you don't own at the Flamingo, you should go.  It is nice to meet the manager and you can get an update about what is going on in Vegas.  Also, they have free Starbucks coffee and muffins.  The entire staff at that resort is the best of the Hilton properties.  We really enjoyed it.


----------



## suzanne (May 15, 2011)

Will be staying at Summer Bay on Koval St. for our 3rd week. Will be trying the Ellis Island Steak Special then.. Yep, :hysterical: we are those darn tourists. First timers to Vegas so had no idea that traffic here could be as bad as Miami on I95 at rush hour. Thought that was about as bad as it could get. Boy I was wrong.  

We went exploring today. Say the Bellagio Gardens, WOW the Chilluy (sp) Glass was beautiful. Going back after dark to see the fountains. They cancelled the show while we were there due to the high winds. Hopefully wind will die down after dark. One night this week we are going downtown to see the Fremont Street Experience.

Thanks again guys, we are really enjoying ourselves.

Suzanne


----------



## JeffW (May 15, 2011)

Your first activity should be to look at a map, and determine the alternate (back) streets parallel to the Strip.  You REALLY don't want to be driving on Las Vegas Blvd if you don't have to.

Jeff


----------



## Karen G (May 15, 2011)

Welcome. So glad to hear you got here safely and that you got a unit you like at HGVC. Sorry our weather isn't the greatest--the wind is annoying. I think it's supposed to get nicer toward the end of the week.

If there's anything I can help you with while you're here, don't hesitate to contact me. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## ricoba (May 16, 2011)

We are in Vegas as well, till tomorrow.  I was just commenting to my wife today how much more pleasant it is driving here than it is back home in LA.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 16, 2011)

Suzanne,
I wrote a note on another bulletin board about ways around Vegas traffic.  You can find it here.  If you need any more info or help post back here and Karen or I will be glad to help you.  Rick can probably help you, too.  He's been around these parts a lot.


Rick,
I agree.  People who lived in less populated areas always complain how bad the traffic is getting here.  But I've seen so much improvement in the seven years we've been here.  When we moved here, St. Rose Parkway at Eastern was only two lanes, one each direction.  Now its eight.  Volunteer didn't go to Las Vegas Blvd, and now it does.  Green Valley Pkwy didn't meet Eastern and now it does, and many more.  This area is big on traffic management.

Fern


----------



## prickler (May 16, 2011)

I was in Vegas the night of the big fight last weekend (supposedly a busier time than usual) and it was nothing compared to weekday commute hours here in the San Francisco bay area. Boy I wish I was back in Vegas!!! :hysterical:


----------



## pkyorkbeach (May 16, 2011)

Have a wonderful time.  We went last year...
Sounds like the unit you are in is wonderful.


----------



## nightnurse613 (May 17, 2011)

We like the breakfast buffet at the Main Street Casino downtown but unfortunately the FSE is at night  (8:30 to midnight on the hour as I recall). We ate at the Golden Nugget once - watched Gordie Brown afterwards and they were both pretty good.  If you go to http://www.vegasexperience.com/#/entertainment/   you can also zoom in on the free entertainment and coordinate your visit with that.  Over the years we have seen some great impersonators (Prince) at a price my cheapskate husband can really appreciate!!   There used to be the best 99cent shrimp cocktail downtown but I think the price has gone up (quality down??)  I love TO VISIT Las Vegas (time to make another reservation, I guess).


----------



## Mimi (May 17, 2011)

On our recent Vegas trip, 4/22-5/6/11, we decided to take a ride to Henderson to check out the Green Valley Ranch Casino. We were so glad to see a Cheesecake Factory as we exited the highway! We stopped for lunch (yum, yum). Always had to trek to the end of the Forum Shops in Caesars to get our cheesecake fix in Vegas. What a treat! We loved Green Valley Ranch, too! :whoopie:


----------



## BevL (May 17, 2011)

*We're here too!!!*

First time I've been on TUG since we left Friday.  Got everybody here, wedding is tomorrow.  Resorts are great, got all our requests.  Yesterday was a marathon running around day but picked up the dress from the place that steamed it after travel this morning, final thing.  Came as close as I wanted to a total postal meltdown yesterday (which is very out of character for me) with trying to get everybody moving in the same direction but short of showing up for hair and makeup tomorrow, I'm DONE!!

The weather here is definitely out of the norm.  No pool time at all yet as it's blowing like crazy out here at the Grandview.  I think a little better on the Strip as the kids have enjoyed the Flamingo pools a few times.

Our travel day Saturday was very tough just because it was quite a few people and so much STUFF with the suits, the dress, Greg's dialysis equipment, but the tips and directions we got here were invaluable.

Thanks again to my very extended family.

Bev


----------



## Karen G (May 17, 2011)

Bev, so glad you all made it down here. The weather hasn't been very good, but it's supposed to get better on Thursday. Tomorrow doesn't look too promising, unfortunately. Hope everything goes great for the wedding.


----------



## suzanne (May 18, 2011)

Thank you all. We are lucky that our friends from Oregon are here with us. They drove down so we are not driving this time, they are. 

They have been here several times so they know their way around pretty much and have GPS if they need it.

Off to see white tigers and shark reef today. Fremont Street tomorrow night as they weather should be some better. Hoping to do the Lake Mead Dinner Cruise Friday night for friends birthday.

Suzanne


----------



## shagnut (May 18, 2011)

Suzanne, have a wonderful time. There's a lot to do in Vegas, just walking thru the casinos will blow your mind. I love the smell when you  walk into Mirage.  Smells like you are taning in the Caribbean.   shaggy


----------



## Dori (May 22, 2011)

Bev, I hope the wedding went well. I'm sure we saw each other several times during the week, but didn't realize it. We stayed in the Daisy building, and it was great! Our friends were so impressed with our 2-bedroom lock-off. We had a great time, and didn't lose, so that was a bonus! We liked the South Point, and it was so handy.

Dori


----------

